# Need to fill out coat



## coffenut (Jan 3, 2012)

Káva has always had a very strange coat. It has never been very thick and she has maintained puppy fur on her legs (very soft but oh does it mat).

We have been battling fleas in my house and it turns out she is very sensitive to flea bites. As a result of serious grooming and lots of scratching over the summer, she really has a thin coat.

I am hoping to get some guidance on how to help her regain a healthy coat.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

She is lovely! I don't have any suggestions, but hope to see what others say as I'm in a similar boat. Our new boy from Turkey is a mess - terrible shave job and bad nutrition. 

How old is she?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I use ground flaxseed (worked up to tablespoon) and coconut oil (also about a tablespoon)
I feed raw with plenty of pureed veggies as well.

My boys all have great coats, while my girl's coat takes awhile to recover from puppies (now retired but her coat is coming back nicely).

FWIW my dogs also get yogurt (probiotics) daily - many dogs get eggs regularly for their coats.


----------



## coffenut (Jan 3, 2012)

Thank you! Will try those. Alas, I have the one golden in the world that has no interest in food (note ... I can leave my dinner on the floor, leave the room and she won't touch it) and will not even think about eating vegetables. I will, however, give the aforementioned a shot. I know she will eat eggs (when she wants to) but I will give the rest a shot too!


----------



## coffenut (Jan 3, 2012)

B and G Mom said:


> She is lovely! I don't have any suggestions, but hope to see what others say as I'm in a similar boat. Our new boy from Turkey is a mess - terrible shave job and bad nutrition.
> 
> How old is she?


She is 4.5 years old which is what makes the puppy fur on her legs so funny.

You got a Turkey dog ... wait ... that didn't sound right .... 

In any case, how did that happen?


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm going to try some of those as well!

Let me know how they work out for your girl, I know I have an uphill battle with our new boy's coat. Yes, he's a "Turkey dog" (that is what they call them)! A Golden from Turkey! I read about the Turkish Goldens in crisis and then found a thread about it - 3 weeks from filling out the adoption paperwork with Golden Retriever Rescue Inc - NJ we have a Turkish Golden in our pack! 

If you want to read more about him: 
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...457-treat-turkey-introducing-fitzpatrick.html


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

I give Piper salmon oil and her coat has always stayed nice and shiny. I'm thinking about switching to coconut oil, because she gets salmon oil in her dog food, and her breath starts to smell really fishy after the oil she gets in the morning. She loves it though. 

I had a few thoughts about Káva...has she had her thyroid checked? Sometimes a retained puppy coat or a wonky coat in general can be an indication of hypothyroidism. It can also be an indication of growth hormone deficiency (pituitary gland failure). It might be worth discussing with her vet. Or, is there a chance she's got a food insensitivity? Sometimes an undercoat with a very thinned out overcoat can look like bits or retained puppy coat.


----------

